

The Wave-Particle Duality - sjcsjc
http://link.springer.com/article/10.1134/S106377961504005X

======
sjcsjc
The first two pages of the translated paper are visible via Springer's Look
Inside:

[http://static-
content.springer.com/lookinside/art%3A10.1134%...](http://static-
content.springer.com/lookinside/art%3A10.1134%2FS106377961504005X/000.png)

[http://static-
content.springer.com/lookinside/art%3A10.1134%...](http://static-
content.springer.com/lookinside/art%3A10.1134%2FS106377961504005X/001.png)

I couldn't find the full paper. Perhaps someone else will have more luck.

